# Heating for an animal shed?



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello all, 
I need to move my animals into my massive garden shed, its going to be a mission to clear it out but I'm hoping all will be finished in spring. 
I was just wondering, those who have rabbit sheds and outdoor animals.. how do you safely keep your shed heated and ventilated?
Thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen this done once (by Yorkshire_Rose) and he just had an electric heater in there. I once got a quote for getting a socket put out there for £30 so might be worth checking around. xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I have seen this done once (by Yorkshire_Rose) and he just had an electric heater in there. I once got a quote for getting a socket put out there for £30 so might be worth checking around. xx


You beat me to it 

You can also get rolls of the bubble type insualtion to put in. Thats what i am doing for our rabbit shed once the ground stops sinking


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You beat me to it
> 
> You can also get rolls of the bubble type insualtion to put in. Thats what i am doing for our rabbit shed once the ground stops sinking


Oh wow didn't know about the bubble stuff...will look into it


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, I've got sockets out there but I wasn't sure how effective or safe each type of heater was. My rabbits currently have a heat lamp but that wont do if I move them all into the big shed xxx


----------

